# brassen an der maas angeln



## oehrchenjule (21. März 2011)

hallo zusammen,

seid einem monat hat für mich die angelsaison wieder begonnen... da sich im winter alles auf forellenhöfe beschränkt hat, und ich erst letztes frühjahr angefangen habe, bin ich nun ein bischen ratlos, da ich bei meinen letzten drei angeltagen keinen einzigen fisch gefangen habe... :-(

ich fahre meistens nach beesel in der nähe von roermond oder an eine schleuse in ösen...

nun wollte ich mal die erfahrenen angler fragen, wie ihr im moment die fiecher an den haken bekommt...

meine montage ist einfach, also kein schnickschnack...also futterkorb, perle, wirbel und 50 cm vorfach mit 16er haken... gestern habe ich zum ersten mal einen casting boom verwendet, um das ewige gewickel am futterkorb zu vermeiden...

als anfütterpampe verwende ich brassenanfütterzeug mit ein bischen butterkeks, und als köder pinky...
aber es beisst einfach nix, ausser ein kleiner flusskrebs, der in meinem futterkorb sass, und eine muschel, die meinen haken gefressen hatte...

ach ja, am 11. april fahre ich eine woche nach makkum zum beach resort makkum ans ijselmeer, da wär ich auch für gute tips dankbar... also, wo man dort gut angeln kann, auf was man angeln kann ect.

ich hoffe auf viele tips, da angeln ohne fisch ja doof ist |uhoh:

also, liebe männerdomäne... helft mir #h

lieben gruss,
die ratlose andrea


----------



## Criss81 (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Hallo Andrea,

drei Tage "Schneider" zu sein ist nun auch noch nicht schlimm, aber hier mal ein paar Möglichkeiten woran es liegen könnte. 

Ich gehe davon aus das du feederst und mit einer Feederrute angelst. Angelst du dabei auch wirklich immer auf einer Entfernung? Also hast du die Schnur eingeclipt? Ziel auf der anderen Uferseite anvisiert? Wenn nicht, dann ist das schonmal ein möglicher Fehler. 

Dann ist es teilweise auch noch recht kühl, also sind die Fische vielleicht auch noch nicht richtig in Beißlaune. Deshalb ist vielleicht weniger mehr. Also ruhig den Lebendköderanteil noch gering halten und den Nährwert des Futters herunterschrauben. Lieber erstmal 5-6 Körbe füttern und dann nachfüttern wenn Bisse kommen. (Ist aber auch einwenig Strömungsabhängig).

Dann vergiss bitte diese Casting Booms . Schau mal im Internet nach "Schlaufenmontage". Kostet nichts und ist allemal besser. Außerdem innerhalb von 1 min selbstgebunden.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## oehrchenjule (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

huhu,

jep, feederroute ist richtig... ich muss zugeben, ich bin noch nicht so der grosse meister im gezielten werfen, aber mit dieser einklipp-technik klappts ganz gut...

5-6 mal füttern, und dann mit dem leeren futterkorb werfen? oder bin ich jetzt blond??

mit der schlaufenmontage bin ich nicht zurecht gekommen, ich hab immer das problem, das sich der haken im futterkorb verfängt, und dann kann man ja auch nix fangen... ausser flusskrebse, die in den futterkorb kruppsen... :q

lg
andrea


----------



## theundertaker (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Komm doch einfach mal mit uns mit....wir fangen auch nix.... 

Demnächst kommen wieder die Zeiten, wo man aber gute Fänge erzielen kann....ist ja bald Schonzeit und dann wird verstärkt gefeedert 

Gruß
Thomas


P.S.: Die Schleuse liegt bei Osen . Ösen sind die Dinger, wo man etwas durchschieben kann... 

2. P.S.: Wenn die Barsche wieder beißen, musst du unbedingt mal auf die "kleinen" Racker umschwenken...die machen Spaß


----------



## oehrchenjule (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

lach... gerne... wobei mein papa fängt auch nix... :vik:
barsche kenn ich bis jetzt nur vom forellenpuff, das waren immer die kleinen fischfrikadellen, die ne menge palaver machen, und dann holst du rein, und denkst, du hast ne monsterlachsforelle und was ist dran... ein miniminiminibarsch... grrr..
aber grosse würd ich schon gern mal angeln... oder hechte... jaaaaaa....

ich mein ja auch osen.. lach... wobei, ausser viel wind ist da nix gewesen... 

wann beissen die barschis denn wieder, und womit fängt man die??

lg,
andrea


----------



## Udo561 (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Hi,
als erstes musst du die Brassen mal an deinen Platz bekommen.
Und das funktioniert nur mit Futter 
Mach dir mal eine Mischung aus geröstetem Hanf , Mais , zerstossenen Pellets  und normalem Grundfutter.

Als Hakenköder laufen hier bei mir Pellets und größere Brassen nehmen da auch noch 16 mm Pellets ohne Probleme.

Am sichersten ist Method Feeder an der Festbleimethode und ne hakengröße von 6-8

Gruß Udo


----------



## oehrchenjule (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

hallo udo,

okaaaaaay... gerösteter hanf, gut... wo bekomm ich sowas?? im angelladen?? und was für pellets? da gibts ja gaaaanz viele... 

könntest du mir die festbleimontage erklären? ich bin wirklich noch ein blutiger anfänger |rolleyes

vielen dank für deine hilfe....
lg
andrea



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> als erstes musst du die Brassen mal an deinen Platz bekommen.
> Und das funktioniert nur mit Futter
> Mach dir mal eine Mischung aus geröstetem Hanf , Mais , zerstossenen Pellets  und normalem Grundfutter.
> ...


----------



## Janni0384 (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Also ich seh das auch so wie Udo.
Füttern füttern füttern.Brassen sind Fressmaschinen die können im Moment garnicht überfüttert werden.
Beißen auch schon seit Ende Februar wie verrückt.
Das wichtigste ist allerdings die Stellenwahl.
Sonst bringt dir auch die beste Montage und das beste Futter nichts.
Also Pinkis brauchste auch wirklich nicht! 14er Haken mit 2-3 Maden nehmen die problemlos.
Aber zur Stellenwahl:
Brassen feiern bald Hochzeit :k und sammeln sich jetzt schon zu hunderten in flachen, ruhigeren Gewässerabschnitten.
Das sind meistens Altarme, Seitenausläufer oder angrenzende Seen.
Achte mal auf viel Uferbewuchs oder tauchende Enten die Kraut im Schnabel haben.Wassertiefe ab 1,5m reicht auch schon.
Wenn du solche Stellen kennst oder findest dann fängste auch richtig schöne Brassen und vlt. noch viel mehr!

Lg Jan


----------



## Udo561 (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Hi,
hier , sowas in der Art 
http://www.google.de/images?hl=de&s...:1&btnG=Suche&aq=f&aqi=g1&oq=&q=method feeder

Pellet dann ans Haar und fertig .
Welche Pellets ? 
Musste ausprobieren welche die Brassen bei dir mal liebsten mögen.
Ich nehme "normale" Karpfenpellets .
Sorry , im Moment keine Zeit mehr weil ich auf dem Weg zum Wasser bin.
Gruß Udo


----------



## oehrchenjule (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

hallo janni,

hast du denn einen tip für eine gute stelle in der nähe von roermond oder venlo?? 
was für maden meinst du? bienenmaden, oder normale fliegenmaden??

@udo: alles klar, schönen arbeitstag, viell. kannste heut abend ja nochmal berichten...


----------



## Janni0384 (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Ja, ich meine normale Maden.
Also da oben in der Ecke kenn ich mich echt überhaupt nicht aus, sorry.
Beangel nur Maastricht und Umgebung.


----------



## oehrchenjule (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

maastricht ist für mich ja auch nicht weit, ich komm aus mönchengladbach.... und bin stolzer besitzer des holländischen fispass...
also, wenn du in maastricht ein paar schöne stellen für mich weisst??

lg
andrea


----------



## Janni0384 (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Also ich kann dir gerne per pn ein zwei Stellen sagen die du mit deinem vispas beangeln darfst.
Die Stellen wo ich fange darf man leider nur beangeln wenn man im Verein in Maatricht ist.

lg Jan



oehrchenjule schrieb:


> maastricht ist für mich ja auch nicht weit, ich komm aus mönchengladbach.... und bin stolzer besitzer des holländischen fispass...
> also, wenn du in maastricht ein paar schöne stellen für mich weisst??
> 
> lg
> andrea


----------



## oehrchenjule (21. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

fein, dann freu ich mich auf deine nachricht...
danke schön )


----------



## Janni0384 (22. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Hey Andrea,

was ich noch vergessen hab.
Falls du schonmal einen Fisch mitnehmen willst.
In Maastricht gilt absolutes Mitnahmeverbot für alle Fischarten!
Da wird auch glücklicherweise ganz ordentlich kontolliert.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Udo561 (22. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Hi,
die Brassen sind zur Zeit schon im Laichkleid , voll ekelig.
Da ist man froh wenn man die direkt im Wasser abhaken kann :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## oehrchenjule (23. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

guten morgen zusammen,

eklig find ich die sowieso... so schleimig, brrrr... 
aber wenn man feedert, dann ist das schon was anderes, als am forellenpuff zu sitzen, und (wenn man glück hat, bei mir beissen die nämlich nur vorne am ufer) kann man 10 m drillen... 
an der maas hat man wenigstens was da von, auch wenn man denkt, man hat nen blauwal dran, und holt dann ne 5 cm rotfeder raus :vik:

weiss denn einer von euch, wo man getrockneten hanf bekommt... ich möchte diese mischung aus hanf, mais, pellets und trööööt mal ausprobieren... 
dann gibts nämlich dieses we eine angel nummer sicher, und die andere experimente :q

und jetzt noch ne ganz blöde frage... 
mit was fang ich barsche?? sind doch raubfische, oder? welche montage, welches futter??

lg
andrea


----------



## Udo561 (23. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



oehrchenjule schrieb:


> weiss denn einer von euch, wo man getrockneten hanf bekommt... ich möchte diese mischung aus hanf, mais, pellets und trööööt mal ausprobieren...
> 
> und jetzt noch ne ganz blöde frage...
> mit was fang ich barsche?? sind doch raubfische, oder?
> ...



Hi,
Hanf bekommst du in jedem gut sortierten Angelladen , Hanfhörner musst du zuvor aber einweichen und kochen , gerösteter Hanf ist so einfach aus der Tüte zu gebrauchen.

Ja , Barsche sind Raubfische .
Fängt man beim Spinnfischen mit Kunstködern ( Twister, Gummifische , Spinner ,usw.) 
Oder eben mit der Posenmontage , Tauwurm an den Haken und fertig.
Gruß Udo


----------



## oehrchenjule (23. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

ok, angelläden haben wir in mg ja genug... 
kann man an ausläufern der maas denn barsche angeln...? und was haltet ihr von der drop-shot methode..??? 
könnte ich für barsche meine leichte forellenroute nehmen?? natürlich mit anderer montage?? wobei am forellenpuff beissen die kleinen barsche auch auf wachsmade.. hmmm... fragen über fragen...

lg
(und danke für die geduld...lach)
andrea


----------



## Udo561 (23. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



oehrchenjule schrieb:


> kann man an ausläufern der maas denn barsche angeln...? und was haltet ihr von der drop-shot methode..???
> könnte ich für barsche meine leichte forellenroute nehmen??



1. Ja , bis Ende des Monats noch dann beginnt die Zeit der Kunstköder , was auch Würmer und Köderfische einschliesst.

2. DS funktioniert auch auf Barsch 

3. Ja , die Rute passt zum angeln auf Barsch

Gruß Udo


----------



## oehrchenjule (28. März 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln/ fängige stellen in makkum, ijselmeer*

hallo leute, 

so, mein bericht vom wochenende... 
gewässer: beesel bei roermond, altarm von der maas
von 8 uhr bis 18 uhr
wetter war anfangs kalt und windig, ab mittags aber warme 15 grad...
enten waren im wasser, mit viel schmodder im schnabel... komischerweise waren die fiecher auch immer da, wo unsere futterkörbe eingeschlagen sind...

ausbeute: nada, nix... nicht mal nen flusskrebs... hab mit einer angel gefeedert, anfütterzeug hanf, karpfenpellets, brassenanfütterzeugs, mais..
und eine dropshotmontage für den barsch, der nicht gebissen hat... 

grrrrr........

ich wär ehrlich dankbar für weitere tips, fängige stellen dort in der nähe, und am 11 april fahr ich nach makkum am ijselmeer, also wer schon mal da war, wo sind da die superduperstellen?? park ist klar, aber ich bin eine woche da, und hab zeeeeeiiiiitttt...

vielen dank euch allen...
lg
andrea


----------



## Brassenhunt (1. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> als erstes musst du die Brassen mal an deinen Platz bekommen.
> Und das funktioniert nur mit Futter
> Mach dir mal eine Mischung aus geröstetem Hanf , Mais , zerstossenen Pellets  und normalem Grundfutter.
> ...



Brassen lieben ehr etwas süßes ,also nimm aroma oder butterkekse. Hanf mögen Rotaugen


----------



## Udo561 (1. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



Brassenhunt schrieb:


> Brassen lieben ehr etwas süßes ,also nimm aroma oder butterkekse. Hanf mögen Rotaugen



Hi,
ok , bist sicher Profi #6
Gruß Udo
ps.selbstbau  Fisch/Mais Boilie , soviel zum Thema Süß ;-))


----------



## Janni0384 (2. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Schöner Fisch Udo! Petri!

Also ich kann euch nur sagen das es sowieso momentan egal was ihr füttert!
Im Winter oder Herbst ist das sicher anders, aber jetzt fressen die ALLES!
Süß, sauer, fischig...gelb, grün oder rot, bei mir beißen die auf alles.
Klar den einen Tag mal mehr auf Mais den anderen mal mehr auf  Maden oder auch mal auf Pellets :q

Gruß Jan


----------



## Brassenhunt (2. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



Janni0384 schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch Udo! Petri!
> 
> Also ich kann euch nur sagen das es sowieso momentan egal was ihr füttert!
> Im Winter oder Herbst ist das sicher anders, aber jetzt fressen die ALLES!
> ...



seid wann angelst du denn dieses jahr? und wo?
also ich habe gehört das brassen jetzt noch nicht so gut beißen.
werde es nächste woche selber mal probieren


----------



## Janni0384 (2. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Also wir fangen seit Februar schon Brassen und auch Schleien!
War vor drei Wochen das letzte Mal und hatte 20 Brassen und 1 Schleie.
Meine Freunde waren aber auch noch ein paar mal und haben auch immer gut gefangen.
Ich angel nur im Raum Maastricht und nur an Seitenarmen.
Später so Ende Mai anfang Juni auch an der Hauptmaas, aber da geht jetzt noch nicht viel.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Udo561 (2. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Hi,
die lezten 2 Wochen läuft es doch.
Schleien laufen doch schon gut,
Brassen auch .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Janni0384 (2. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die lezten 2 Wochen läuft es doch.
> Schleien laufen doch schon gut,
> Brassen auch .
> Gruß Udo


 
Auch direkt an der Maas, Udo?
Hab bis jetzt nur an Seitenarmen und am Stillwasser gut gefangen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Udo561 (2. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



Janni0384 schrieb:


> Auch direkt an der Maas, Udo?
> Hab bis jetzt nur an Seitenarmen und am Stillwasser gut gefangen.
> Gruß Jan



Hi Jan,
ich kenne hier Feederangler die fangen direkt in der Maas in einer Stunde gut 10 dicke Brassen.
Allerdings nur an der Hafeneinfahrt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Janni0384 (2. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> ich kenne hier Feederangler die fangen direkt in der Maas in einer Stunde gut 10 dicke Brassen.
> Allerdings nur an der Hafeneinfahrt
> Gruß Udo


 
Ja ok,
das hab ich auch gehört.
Die ziehen jetzt so langsam wieder raus.
Das stimmt wohl.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Janni0384 (7. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Maaaaahlzeit,

gestern wieder 28 Brassen, paar Rotaugen und nen 64er Zander auf 2 Maden #c.
War schon im dunklen Laichkleid, selbstverständlich nach kurzem Fototermin sofort released!!!
Da versuch ich im Februar/März noch irgendwie nen Zander zu erwischen und jetzt fang ich einen auf nen 16 Haken mit nem 0,12er Vorfach #q AUF 2 MADEN!

Gruß Jan


----------



## dc1981 (7. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



Janni0384 schrieb:


> Maaaaahlzeit,
> 
> gestern wieder 28 Brassen, paar Rotaugen und nen 64er Zander auf 2 Maden #c.
> War schon im dunklen Laichkleid, selbstverständlich nach kurzem Fototermin sofort released!!!
> ...


 

und wo sind die bilder|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (7. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



dc1981 schrieb:


> und wo sind die bilder|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Hi,
ich kann heute 3 Schleien belegen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## kspr (7. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Top udo. Petri. Sieht aber stark nach deinem vereinsgewässer aus. Bin ab morgen auch wieder in friesland. Mal sehen ob sich bei mir aucg ein paar brassen und schleien an meinen haken verirren

Lg
David


----------



## Janni0384 (8. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Sorry dauert bei mir immer was länger |rolleyes
Hier ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## Roy Digerhund (8. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



dc1981 schrieb:


> und wo sind die bilder|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Zu früh gebrüllt?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Janni0384 (8. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

#h
wusste aber auch nicht das ihr euch brassen bilder anschaut.
dachte das wäre schon langweilig...


----------



## Janni0384 (8. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

könnt gerne noch ein paar mehr sehen:









Aber der Sepp und der Jens (auch hier im Forum)
haben noch viiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeel mehr davon, da ich immer meine Cam vergesse :vik:...


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



Janni0384 schrieb:


> Sorry dauert bei mir immer was länger |rolleyes
> Hier ein paar Eindrücke:
> Anhang anzeigen 158986
> 
> ...




Hi,
von meinen Brassen mache ich keine Bilder , mein Kollege zieht mich  schon damit auf das ich beim karpfenangeln so viele Brasssen als Beifang  habe.
Die Mistviehcher sind immer vor den Karpfen am Spot und da ich mit 16 mm Pellets fische um auch noch ne Chance auf Schleien als Beifang zu haben verirrt sich da des öfteren mal ne Brasse an den Haken.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Janni0384 (9. April 2011)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> von meinen Brassen mache ich keine Bilder , mein Kollege zieht mich schon damit auf das ich beim karpfenangeln so viele Brasssen als Beifang habe.
> Die Mistviehcher sind immer vor den Karpfen am Spot und da ich mit 16 mm Pellets fische um auch noch ne Chance auf Schleien als Beifang zu haben verirrt sich da des öfteren mal ne Brasse an den Haken.
> Gruß Udo


 

ich eigentlich auch nicht. dachte auch hier interessiert das keinen, aber scheinbar muss man hier ja sogar seine brassenfänge belegen...


----------



## Janis123 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Hallo,
ist zwar hier ein altes thema aber mich interessiert wo ihr eure schleien fangt da es ein großer wunsch von mir ist mal eine zu fangen .:l
könntet ihr mir ein paar tipps geben wo und wie ich am besten eine fangen kann ?
petri
Janis


----------



## Roy Digerhund (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Hi!
Genaue Stellen wirst du(von mir) nicht bekommen... dafür haben wir Jahre gesucht um ein paar gute Plätze zu finden, an denen man konstant schöne Schleien fängt.
Hier kannst du was lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=132046
Gruss ROY


----------



## Janis123 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Vielen dank.
eine frage hab ich noch sollte ich lieber maas seen aufsuchen oder kanäle? 
Gruß Janis


----------



## Roy Digerhund (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Sie Seen sind teilweise eine gute Adresse. Da kenne ich mich aber weniger gut aus. Kleine und flache Kanäle sind im Frühjahr eine sehr gute Wahl. Am besten mit viel Kraut und geringer Strömung.
Am Burggraben am  Kastell Ehrenstein in Kerkrade könntest du es versuchen. Grosse Schleien gibt´s da anscheinend aber nicht. Zumindestens kannst du da deine ersten Erfahrungen mit den Schleien machen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Janis123 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Vielen dank für die infos!! 
darf ich da mit dem normalen angelschein für 45€ angeln (HSV de Swalm)  
Gruß janis


----------



## Roy Digerhund (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Nein. Tageskarten kannst du bei Bergsma Hengelsport kaufen. Der Laden ist 2 min vom Gewässer entfernt.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Janis123 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

ok was kostet eine tages karte ?
hab gesehen das es da mehrere seen gibt ?
was fängt man den in den seen?
gruß janis


----------



## CKBW (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Hi, 
Tageskarten kosten 4 oder 5 € fürs Kasteel unten, an den beiden kleineren Seen war ich persönlich noch nicht da ich meistens wenn die Raubfischschonzeit vorbei ist oben am Craneweier bin...... Ich war samstag das letzte mal am Kasteel und habe eine Schleie und 2 Schöne Brassen gefangen und noch ein paar kleine Rotfedern, ein Kumpel von mir geht regelmässig dort auf karpfen Angeln und hat auch schon ein paar schöne gefangen. 
Der Verein hat am Kasteel dieses Jahr gut Schleien besetzt und die beissen recht gut, es sind jetzt nicht die Riesen Fische aber an der Matchrute macht der Drill spaß.
Der Craneweier ist vom Gewässer her nicht einfach zu beangeln, und am Anfang tut man sich da sehr schwer, weil du auch nur eine Seite beangeln darfst sind meiner Meinung nach viele gute Stellen leider nicht beangelbar......

Als Köder benutze ich meistens Mais und Maden und habe bis jetzt immer gut gefangen. 

Ich hoffe dir ein wenig weiter geholfen zu haben. 

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## Janis123 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Ja vielen dank könnte man sich vieleicht mal treffen? 
gruß janis


----------



## CKBW (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Ja klar wenn zeitlich alles passt gerne.


----------



## Janis123 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

das wäre echt toll  ich muss nur gucken wie das mit der schule passt (bin erst 16  ) wann sind denn gute zeiten um da schleien karpfen und brassen zu fangen?|kopfkrat
gruß janis


----------



## CKBW (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Also ich bin wegen der Abeit wenn auch nur samstags und sonntags da, dann aber meistens den ganzen Tag so von neun bis fünf oder sechs, wenn es auf raubfisch geht fahre ich auch mal nach der arbeit für 2 Stunden oder so.....am besten habe ich bis jetzt immer Nachmittags gefangen.


----------



## Marcoallround (4. April 2017)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Hey 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob denn die brassen rund um roermond schon am laichen sind wenn nicht wann sind sie etwa bereit? Und was läuft im moment denn auf brasse?
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Sneep (5. April 2017)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Hallo,

Die Brassen bei Roermond laichen regelmäßig in den beiden letzten Aprilwochen.Die Rotaugen vorher, so Mitte April.
Die haben aber schon angefangen.

Die Brassen steigen zum laichen aber vielfach in die Nebengewässer auf. Der Abstieg ist meist so Ende Mai abgeschlossen.
Die Laichzeit ist fast ausschließlich Temperatur-gesteuert. Wasserstand u.ä. spielen keine Rolle.

SnEEp


----------



## thefinish (9. April 2017)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

war das eine oder andere an der maas in den afferden 
jedoch komm ich mit dem futter nicht zurecht 
sensas feeder jan spezial,und was mit magic hatte ioch gemischt
habt ich vvl ein rezept [KEIN PANIERMEHL REZEPT] für mich
auch such ich vanille aroma,
was die holläner mit bei mischen 
da hatte wohl mal einer das falsche vanille dabei beim angeln
darauf hatte sein kumpel mächtig theater gemacht
meine feeder black viper 14s,9000ner rolle hab ich 
also meters machen kein problem


----------



## densko (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: brassen an der maas angeln*

Ich war gestern zb. an Kanal in Wessem hinter der Schleuse und da kamen ausser 98593093 Grundeln, nichts anderes an den Haken. Ausprobiert mit Maden/Maiskombi etc. Reichlich angefüttert über Futterkorb natürlich, nix anderes als diese verfluchten Grundeln. Die züppeln natürlich so das man denkt es wäre eine schöne Brasse etc dran.:r

Über ein schönes Rotauge oder eine Brasse würde man sich ja schon freuen.

Karpfen natürlich auch 

Gibt´s sonst gebiete im Umkreis Roermond 30km die ihr vorschlagen könntet, zumindest ansatzweise #6 ?

Grüße


----------

